# Governor issus on 10hp B&S 224400/Coleman Generator



## jcheil (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a 6250/5000 Coleman generator with the 10hp 204400 B&S motor on it. It died suddenly one night.

I disassembled it and found out the rocker arm nut had backed off -- I know - you've not owned a 10hp B&S until this has happened  but anyway, at the same time I realized the cylinder was a bit scored (This generator has at least 4000 hours on it) so I put new rings, honed the cylinder, etc.

Anyway, the point of the matter is that now that it is reassembled, the governor is not working. The engine reves to WOT immediately upon start. The linkage moves without binding and springs back properly. I know it is reassembled properly because the only thing I removed was the long rod that connects the governor linkage to the throttle. The spring settings were not changed or removed during the disassemble. 

I have taken the crankcase cover off again and examined the gears and such and they appear to "swing out" properly when spun but they don't appear to be doing so when the motor is running or somehow it is not swinging out enough to "push" the governor level inside the case (that is my guess).

Anyone have any thoughts?

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Might want to try reseting the static governor adjustment.


----------



## jcheil (Jan 20, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> Might want to try reseting the static governor adjustment.


Would you please explain?


----------



## Restrorob (Dec 23, 2007)

1. Loosen screw holding governor arm to governor crank.

2. Rotate throttle plate linkage from idle position to full throttle position. 
Note direction of rotation of the governor arm attached to the throttle 
linkage.

3. Place and hold the linkage in high speed position.

4. While holding the linkage in this position, Use a appropriate tool to rotate
the governor shaft until it stops in the direction noted in step 2.

5. tighten screw holding governor lever to governor crank. Torque to 35-45
in. lbs. (2.8-5.0 NM).

6. Before starting engine, Manually actuate governor linkage to check for binding.


----------



## jcheil (Jan 20, 2008)

That is what I thought, but I had never heard it called that.
Then again, I am far from an expert at this. Thanks.

Jay


----------



## jcheil (Jan 20, 2008)

FYI - That worked. Actually the nut was quite loose - not sure how that happened. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Restrorob said:


> 1. Loosen screw holding governor arm to governor crank.
> 
> 2. Rotate throttle plate linkage from idle position to full throttle position.
> Note direction of rotation of the governor arm attached to the throttle
> ...


What he said...  
Glad it all worked out for you... :thumbsup:


----------



## Restrorob (Dec 23, 2007)

30yearTech said:


> What he said...



Sorry Ken, I had just popped in a minute and had the procedure on file....


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Restrorob said:


> Sorry Ken, I had just popped in a minute and had the procedure on file....


Hey thats quite alright, I don't mind a bit.  
I would have had to look it up to explain it properly. I can do it without instructions if the engine is in front of me, but to describe it properly without looking it up, well you saved them some time, as I have been watching the football games most of the day!!! :woohoo:


----------



## Restrorob (Dec 23, 2007)

30yearTech said:


> I can do it without instructions if the engine is in front of me, but to describe it properly without looking it up


I know what ya mean, I'm the same way. That's why when I do look a procedure up I type it in M.word and file it so it's handy. 

BTW, Did ya stay awake the whole game ? They seem to be a sleeping pill to me anymore.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Restrorob said:


> BTW, Did ya stay awake the whole game ? They seem to be a sleeping pill to me anymore.


Yep! The Packers and Giants game was pretty good, did not make me sleepy at all. Just hope the Giants can make the Super Bowl interesting. Have to wait and see. :hat:


----------

